# BioFoam Spray Foam Open Cell Roof Insulation - good or bad?



## Gericom99 (10 Feb 2011)

Weatherseal, a business based in Naas is promoting this open cell insulation for the rafters and the gable ends in the attic of a domestic dwelling. They claim it completely seals your attic and will reduce heating bills by up to 50%. Because of it's open cell properties it is breathable and will not cause condensation problems. It is certified by the Irish Agrement Board and NSAI. Their asking price is €20 per square metre but is open to negotiation.
Has anyone got experience of this form of insulation in their house and how it performed over the course of a cold winter especially? Any helpful information would be appreciated.


----------



## zousers (11 Feb 2011)

I had my attic done with spray foam last year. Not by this company but with the same foam. There are a few things to make sure of...

Firstly make suire they can produce you a NSAI cert for the product they recommend.
Make sure they quote you for the breathable foam.
Get a reference from someone that they did work for.. speak to them if you can...
Ask them if they are going to seal your gable walls as well.
Ask them if they seal the wallplate

I have had very good results with mine and I was the only house on my row that didn't get frozen pipes this year. people came to my house for water  

House is definately warmer and held the heat much better. I can still notice the warmth the next morning even before the heating comes on. I've definately reduced my heating bills but 50% is prob a little too big of a claim... prob more like 30-40 but definately a big improvement

I think I paid around 18 per sq m + vat

I recommend the product highly


----------



## Gericom99 (11 Feb 2011)

Thanks for that info - it is good to hear from someone who got the job done and experienced the results over a winter period. Thanks also for the tips.


----------

